# R33 GTR wanted



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi I’m after a black R33 GTR have a budget of up to 40k for a clean example no rust please. I’m a private buyer. Thank you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hamid_90 said:


> Hi I’m after a black R33 GTR have a budget of up to 40k for a clean example no rust please. I’m a private buyer. Thank you


Check out our silver R33GTR on the trade for sale section


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Im only after black or midnight purple sorry


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hamid_90 said:


> Im only after black or midnight purple sorry


We have a MNP available


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Can you private message me pics and spec please and price. Has to be clean no rust. Thanks


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Seen a black r33 pop up on Facebook marketplace. Don’t know the car or the seller but wondered if you hadn’t seen the advert 









R32 R33 Skyline Owners USA Buy Sell Trade parts | Facebook


Trader page for RB20 RB25 car parts.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah seen that one already. I’m after a super super clean one. I have budget of 40k for a really nice one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£40k wont buy the type of "super clean" you are after im afraid.

what is considered "super clean" by some is not by what i imagine your expectation is

which i dont blame you on, but £40k is not going to get that. (in my view)

also if your looking at black, very hard colour to find, less so MNP but still difficult


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah I understand what your saying I’m not after a brand new one, after something which is basically no rust. And prefer a stock one.

I know they are very difficult to find and few Have come up for sale past few months but when u ask for underneath pictures nobody sends them lol

will be hard to find but I’m sure eventually will find one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

paint may always look good on examples, but its honestly when you start poking about , removing trim, etc and asking for recent invoices it all fizzles away

ideally id be looking for a s3, but those will be very rare to find (especially in black)

fingers crossed something comes up for you


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah I’m after a S3 but very difficult to find atm


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I know of an immaculate low mile, big spec Black 33.
I will ask the owner if he wants to sell.


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Please do let me know, I have the funds ready all depends on condition of car in person


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Kristofor said:


> Seen a black r33 pop up on Facebook marketplace. Don’t know the car or the seller but wondered if you hadn’t seen the advert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The black one is mine on ebay. 

To be honest the car has had a fair bit if paint, still looks very good clean and polished up but i do need to be clear to potential buyers. 

Also the struts have been replaced by previous owner, however the paint finish on them isn't that great,. 

Nice spec car, ive just spent a lot of money on it.,


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hamid_90 said:


> Please do let me know, I have the funds ready all depends on condition of car in person


You won’t be disappointed; I’ve passed on the message.


----------



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok waiting to hear from you


----------

